
JavaScript InfoVis Toolkit - revorad
http://thejit.org/
======
revorad
This is a relatively new JS toolkit I just found on flowingdata. It is similar
to Protovis, but seems to have more advanced graphs built in and better
compatibility with IE. The code's on github - <http://github.com/philogb/jit>.

